# I just need some support right now



## Sirvinya (Mar 18, 2006)

Some of you might have noticed that I'm not here much lately. I have so much stuff going on in my life that's not good and I hate the fact I can't talk about it to anyone but my parents and boyfriend. I hate that it's getting me down so much, I'm not sleeping well either.

I guess I'm just after some virtual hugs.


----------



## MsPoetry (Mar 18, 2006)

:flowers: :flowers: :flowers: And LOTS of hugs.

I'm sorry you're stressed.


----------



## bunni (Mar 18, 2006)

aw, so sorry you are going through tough times, time cures everything, i hope you feel better, at least talk to your close relatives about it so you don't stress out too much by keeping it to yourself. Hugs!!!


----------



## rjayne74 (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't worry...things WILL get better! They really, truly will...it will just take time.


----------



## Liz (Mar 18, 2006)

***HUGS***

if you ever need to vent about anything, we're here for you :smilehappyyes:


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 18, 2006)

:flowers: :flowers: Aww -HUGS- hope you feel better and everything gets better.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Mar 18, 2006)

Take care and try not to stress too much!! I know how awful things can be, especially when you can't sleep. :icon_love :icon_love :inlove: :inlove: :icon_love :icon_love :inlove: :icon_love :icon_love


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 18, 2006)

Take care! (hugs)


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 18, 2006)

:flowers: Hug! :flowers:


----------



## pieced (Mar 18, 2006)

Things will get better: :heart: ((hugs))


----------



## Marisol (Mar 18, 2006)

I am sorry Becky. I have noticed that you weren't here. I just hope that whatever issue you are going through is resolved and that life goes back to normal for you.

::HUGS::


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 18, 2006)

Big hugs, Becky! We miss you and I hope things get better! Take care!


----------



## phoenix461 (Mar 18, 2006)

Becky - sending lots of virtual hugs! Heads up - positive mental thoughts and things will work out just the way they are supposed to.


----------



## mintesa (Mar 18, 2006)

BIG HUGS from me * HUGS HUGS HUGS* and * KISSES KISSES KISSES * too


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 18, 2006)

BIG ones, from me AND Odin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Zoey (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Becky, we miss you here!

Hugs:heart:


----------



## devinjhans (Mar 18, 2006)

sorry to hear you are troubled. hope things get better for you soon and they will. remember after the rain comes the sunshine!! *HUGS* :flowers: :icon_chee


----------



## Becka (Mar 18, 2006)

aah Becky, sorry to hear this, things will get better, hang in there


----------



## VenusGoddess (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear that...

Here's a BIG ((((((((((((((((((((((HUG)))))))))))))))))))) from me!!

Take care of yourself!!


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 19, 2006)

I am sorry to hear things aren't going well--i truly am.Of COURSE we've noticed you're not around much lately,and we miss you!!!! (I'm such an addicted fan of your tutorials, too. And all your great threads!)I hope with my whole heart things get happier soon. :flowers: :flowers::icon_love:icon_loveAnd LOTS of hugs!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 19, 2006)

wishing things look up soon


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 19, 2006)

Me too. I'm sorry things are sucking for you right now.

That is just no good.


----------



## Cirean (Mar 19, 2006)

*:heart: BIG HUG :heart: *


----------



## Shelley (Mar 19, 2006)

Hope things look up for you soon. Take care! Big *hug*


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 19, 2006)

**hugs** i hope everything goes back to normal soon!


----------



## Maja (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm sorry you're having a hard time. (((HUGS)))


----------



## lilla (Mar 19, 2006)

Hope things get better soon. Sending you hugs!


----------



## clairey (Mar 20, 2006)

(((HUGS))) Becky, hope everything gets better soon. I'm glad you have somebody to talk to about it all while you weather the storm. Take care :heart:


----------



## Laura (Mar 20, 2006)

I hope everything gets better soon sweetie.. Here's a giant hug from me

(((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))) ))))


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 20, 2006)

Feel better soon sweetie, hope things work out for you! BIG VIRTUAL (((((HUG))))) from NY!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jen (Mar 20, 2006)

Big hugs to you, Becky. Remember, This Too Shall Pass.


----------



## redrocks (Mar 20, 2006)

Hang in there! Things will get better!! We are always here if you need us! **hugs**


----------



## lainey (Mar 20, 2006)

*lots of hugs!!*

keep strong, and realize that your loved ones are there supporting you and standing right by you


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 21, 2006)

We're all here for you and I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 21, 2006)

I hope things start looking better for you and *hugs* to you!! :flowers:


----------



## sherice (Mar 21, 2006)

Big hug! :hehe:


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone *hugs back*

Everything is still in limbo right now, that's the worst part since we're just waiting.


----------



## Nessicle (Mar 22, 2006)

big hugs Becky! we're all here for you xxx


----------



## Ley (Mar 22, 2006)

*Big hug* from me too :flowers:


----------

